# Fly Fishing TB 11/19/12



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Decided to take advantage of low tides early in the afternoon and look for some reds with the fly rods. The fishing was tough even though Rob and I saw over 100 redfish, several snook, and found a pocket holding some very large trout. Clean water was at a premium. The outgoing tide made the water off color which made it tough to sight the fish until we were on top of them. We managed a few fish by blind casting some deeper holes on the low tide. Fish were caught using crab and shrimp patterns on 7 and 8 wt. gear. I tried out the 5 wt. but did not get any takers. The Ankona ShadowCast got us exactly where we needed to be....in about 5 inches....where the reds were rooting through the grass.

The Hawkeye Shrimp









Rob with a red....









The highlight of the day....


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice.... I used to fish the flats by Anklote power plant w/ uncle... You ever fish near there???


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Nice.... I used to fish the flats by Anklote power plant w/ uncle... You ever fish near there???


I was just there this weekend. PP was off and fishing was horrible


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Nice.... I used to fish the flats by Anklote power plant w/ uncle... You ever fish near there???


No. I am further south.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

So the fish you caught were in the holes or rooting through the grass?

Better pic of the fly?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> So the fish you caught were in the holes or rooting through the grass?
> 
> Better pic of the fly?


Or a pic of the fly pre-soaking would be great too


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> So the fish you caught were in the holes or rooting through the grass?
> 
> Better pic of the fly?


In the holes.  They could not find the fly in the skinny grass. Dont have another pic of the fly....very similar to the Corona Toad....just doesn't have the Toad shaped body....and the body is EP fur I believe.  Some guy in PA tied it.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like an EP Mantis Shrimp here

http://www.andythornal.com/collections/enrico-puglisi/products/ep-mantis-shrimp-olive

With a craft fur tail.


----------

